# Common Problems and Solutions



## Pete

Update (HR): *If you have a problem in logging on to the forum make sure that in your browser you are using
http://forum.saxontheweb.net/

The general thing to do with ANY error is the following:

* Clear your browser's cache/temporary files.
* Delete your browser's cookies.
* Reset your browser's preferences and security settings to defaults.
* Restart your internet provider's software and/or your browser.

90% of all problems can be resolved by following those above steps. If you need assistance on how to do so, I'll be more than happy to give you the information you need. Drop me an e-mail with your browser's name and version and your operating system.

Other good things to do are:

* Make sure you can access other websites. You have a different problem with your computer if you can't.
* Turn off any firewalls, pop-up killers, etc. if you have problems. There may be some problems with corporate firewalls, so if you can't connect where you work, you should try from your home computer, instead.
* Stay current with updates from windowsupdate.microsoft.com or www.apple.com (whichever is most applicable).
* Use a current browser. At the moment, Internet Explorer 6 is the best suggestion for viewing this website on a PC, although the latest version of Mozilla looks pretty good, too (Firefox has some issues) and the latest version of Mozilla, Netscape or Firefox is the best choice for a Mac, NOT Safari.
* Make sure you can access www.saxontheweb.net. If you can't, and you've done all the above, it's quite probable that the website is down -- and you're not reading this message .
* If you're constantly getting "invalid_session" errors, please e-mail Harri and the gang directly with the information on the Problem Reports template. This shouldn't be a problem anymore with vBulletin.

Please note the following:

* If you get an error message that says something like, "SQL timeout" or no error at all, just no Forum after several minutes of waiting, AND you can access the SOTW main page www.saxontheweb.net/, then it is probable that the SQL server is down. Copy the error and send it to Harri and the gang..
* If you're wondering what features are installed or why you can't do something, make sure you check the FAQ first to make sure that that feature is active (I'll update this, soon, to reflect our recent move to vBulletin -- right now, most vBulletin features are turned on).
* Remember that the Forum will automatically log you out after 600 seconds if you're not actively browsing. It's supposed to. This number occasionally changes based on what the Admins want. A lower number is actually much better for all-around performance.
* The search engine, when it is working properly, does have a minimum and maximum character limit for the WORD you're searching for. The minimum is 4 characters and the max is 20. DON'T search for "sax" or "saxophone". We're a saxophone forum. You'll get 500 hits.
* The search engine does stop at 500 hits.*


----------



## Bar-Ron

Seems, it all has worked out. Above method works and new site is revealed.

Pretty.

Great job Saxpics.


----------



## Brendan Muse

I use Firefox on a PC and haven't had any problems yet.

And remember kiddies, when in doubt, reboot. If that doesn't work, format your hard drive.


----------



## jazzbluescat

I don't have a problem logging on, it's just that I have to do it everytime I visit. Blessed thing won't remember me.[Impnt]


----------



## dgsVI

> * Remember that the Forum will automatically log you out after 600 seconds if you're not actively browsing.


Maybe this is what is happening to me. I take it "actively browsing" means posting... I've been reading threads, and after a bit, tried to post a reply, and had to log in again. Sometimes even with the little box up top saying "Welcome dgsVI", signifying that I _am_ logged in. :dontknow:
Same when clicking on an attached image file or some such... but not every time. Must be the 'timeout' thing catching me out.


----------



## soybean

Some of the quick links are missing (since this morning.)


----------



## saxking117

i was just wondering...how do you make a new thread?:?


----------



## scotsman

I'd like to reply to the guy looking for a Conn case. I have an origonal 1937 one if he wants it. how do i post a reply?


----------

